# House bee removal.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't normally do removals from homes but this one isn't finished yet.
It is a concrete GEO type that the fellow started then his job transferred him to a different state for 5 years when he retired and is ready to finish it.

The bees built where a door from the some day garage is going to be. When the phone wires were strung they made to big of a hole really.



There is some type of rubberized covering on the house and where the door is I also had to break out a 1/4 inch layer of concrete.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They were getting read to swarm. Found 12 queen cells, this is a few of them.




 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Start of day 3.



Since there was no more brood to put in frames I took a pail up the ladder and put the comb and honey in it then lowered it down so Kare could add a new one.




Finished except the scraping.


Job took 3 days do to the weather. Day one it started raining with lighting. We were able to pack up before it really came down. 
Wipers on the truck could barely keep up on the way home.
Day 2 was a short two hours then the lighting started getting close enough I didn't want to be a lighting rod.
Day 3 we finished up. Got 3 strong colonies and used the queen cells to put queens in two of them. I got the queen on day 3.
They are all doing well here at home.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't know anyone ran phone lines above ground anymore. Nice pics Al, Thanks.


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Very neat! Good job!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

That was very interesting! I never would have guessed what lay beneath that wall.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

how come you get all the fun jobs ???? :grumble::grumble: ,, all I get is wasp nests to take out ,, took one out last night:shrug:shrug: sister in law is so afraid of any thing that looks like a bee ,, her husband is as bad .. but the kids are worse... have to take a few out a year over there ....
any way how big a hive was it ??? it looks big from the pics ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm in the phone book Tom, I charge to remove wasp and hornets and other bees people want gone. Normal fee is 250.00.

Big enough I have 3 strong colonies out of it.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

so what your saying is your having fun weather its ,, wasp ,hornets ,, yellow jackets , or honeybees ????? ( your getting paid so its fun )


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do honey bees free of charge as they benefit me. The rest I tell them how to get rid of them and if they are still to chicken to do it them selves I charge a fee for my time just like a extermaintioning company does.

My legs and feet hurt for a week after all the climbing up and down with the brood the first two days, and standing on the ladder even the third day.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

I know what the hard part of this bee removal was ,,, first you had to set the camera up so it would take the pic of you on the ladder ,, then set and start the timer ,, then run up the ladder and look like you have are working up there when the camera snaps ,, then go down a set it up all over for the next pic 

I know what you mean about climbing up and down on the ladders ,, they sure bring out your age fast ,, and just standing on one hurts .. was standing on a ladder this summer to pick berrys to make wine with ,, that night I was wondering if it was worth it or not


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

On this job like normal Kare was doing the camera work. She isn't just a pretty face that goes to bee meetings with me. She also keeps all the records.

My knees have been bothering me for a while now as are my feet. VA nurse called yesterday to get my monthly readings and see if my meds needed adjusted. She told me they have meds for the feet and knees now. Going to hold off till Oct when I go in for my AC1 test blood draw.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

yea the wife's are a huge part of our every day life ,,, 

man did it get cool fast,,, wanted to go in the hive today ,,, no way,, didn't feel like getting the crap stung out of me ,, might get to go in next week... 
we did a few things last week end ,, when I should have been going through the hive so now I just have to try to fit it in someplace next week when its warmer


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Went thru our 6 hives out back on Monday. Sorry state of affairs as far as stores go. I am going to put the top feeders on and give them honey I have left. Once this cold spell is over I think I am going to add a frame feeder too.
I need to go check on my tree removal also when it warms.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

Al ,,, I have one light hive that I'm going to feed my honey to ,,, do I have to mix it with water ,, or make the holes bigger , or feed just like syrup , from the same jar


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Feed it straight, same 1/16 holes. I know you allergic to wood dust but you need to make some hive top feeders.


 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

I had plans to make a few this summer but last july 2013 at work they started a one and a half million addition ,, so lots of wood and dust ,, so I've been having a heck of a time ,,, they plan on finishing by this xmas ,, but will still be fighting the dust thats left til next spring ,,, hoping it will get better ,, at lest after xmas no new wood and all the wood will be covered ....
my allergies suck ,, besides allergic to wood ,, theres a dairy and fruit allergy ,, and , tomatoes, potatoes, all types of peppers, and eggplant. and all the night shade make my arthritis go nuts ,, take all that stuff out of the food chain and then try make a meal ,, Bonnie has done great cooking around them , but its hard ... Bonnie's allergic to all the night shade ,, 
but thats life ,, it some times kick's you were it hurts , and kicks and kicks and kicks


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Know what you mean.

 Al


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

holy bee's batman!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope just plain swarm mutts, nothing holy about them.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

2 gals are asking me to remove yellow jacket for them ,, gave one my number she said she will call this week end , dont mind doing it except the time it takes ,, have alot do do this week end ...oh well will see


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I tell them how to do it them selves using Spectracide pro from Home Depot. If they are still chicken I charge a fee to do it for them.
My time and the fuel to drive there is worth some thing.
I charge $300.00 and they pay because a extermeter company charges about the same fee.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

no I didn't even think about doing for just a thank you ... will look at it and see what it is. maybe walk away ...


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

were my grand daughter works they had a "" boss buys lunch "" and part of it was they could sign up for a drawing ,,, of all things """""""" A BEE HIVE """" the boxes no bees ,, she said all of three signed up ,, and when she signed up they looked at her like "" your signing up for bee hives "" she said ,, grandpa has hives and I dig honey out of the hives ,, and if I get this I will allways have honey to dig in .. they looked at her like they thought she was nuts for wanting a hive ... she is 20


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Love it when young people want honey bees. Average age at all our bee club meetings is 66 now.


 Al


----------

